# Going to build a wooden clock



## malc75 (29 Aug 2013)

Time to blow the dust off my scroll saw and produce another wooden clock. I have already made the 'Number six' by Clayton Boyer and it is ticking away in my dining room. Now to produce another of his wonderful designs, his 'Bird of Paradise'. This is a particularly interesting clock as it uses the 'Grasshopper' escapement invented by the great English clock builder John Harrison. First job will be to cut out the two parts of the main frame. These have to be accurate to within half a millimeter of each other or the cog wheels will not mesh well. So polish up my scrolling skills and off we go!! (hammer) 
Malc


----------



## Chippygeoff (29 Aug 2013)

I have seen the paradise clock, its quite large and very inticate. It will certainly be a challenge and will take a long time to complete and it will be very interesting to get updates from you on a regular basis as to how you are progressing. I look forward to seeing another post soon.


----------



## martinka (29 Aug 2013)

I must keep an eye on this. I have been seriously thinking about building the Boyer clock for first timers that was in the Scroll Saw mag, but I am not sure I am up to the gears. I guess the only way to find out is have a go.
Don't forget the photos as you progress.


----------



## powertools (29 Aug 2013)

A work in progress thread on this would be very interesting and I and I think many others would follow it.


----------



## ChrisR (29 Aug 2013)

Malc.

Another one interested to follow your work in progress.
I am not going to say, look forward to seeing pictures, as being one that doesn’t have the skills to upload photos myself, it would be a bit out of order.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## bugbear (30 Aug 2013)

"Ian down london way" might be worth talking to.

he did this:

wip-cogitation-designed-by-clayton-boyer-t65479.html?hilit=boyer

BugBear


----------



## malc75 (30 Aug 2013)

Heres the utube link to my first build Claytons Number six clock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKGs-un2kMA


----------



## malc75 (30 Aug 2013)

Going to make a start on the BoP today, first job is to make hardboard templates of the frame then start to cut out the 12mm ply frames. If all goes well I may change the ply for a solid wood frame at a later date.


----------



## malc75 (31 Aug 2013)

Front frame cut, now needs a lot of sanding to get the profile correct, then on to the back frame, the biggest problem is going to be to get the two to line up perfectly. I am aiming at using a jig to get them to within 10 thou. of each other.


----------



## malc75 (31 Aug 2013)

We are coming along! Both frames and spacer now cut and made up, lots more sanding to do before the real work starts, i.e. cutting ti wheels! Managed to get the two frames to line up within ten thou, very pleased with that.


----------



## malc75 (1 Sep 2013)

First wheel cut, this is the great wheel, wind pulley and click gear, more sanding tomorrow when I get some more pads for my detail sander, the teeth were all cut using a No.5R blade


----------



## martinka (1 Sep 2013)

You're certainly getting stuck into that clock


----------



## malc75 (1 Sep 2013)

martinka":2ypgsrkd said:


> You're certainly getting stuck into that clock


Things will slow down, 'er indoors is making noises about things in the garden!!!!


----------



## malc75 (3 Sep 2013)

Frame mounted to tempoary working post and first two wheels installed


----------



## malc75 (8 Oct 2013)

It's coming along lots of work yet but it does tick!


----------



## ChrisR (9 Oct 2013)

Looking good. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Oct 2013)

Malc 75 . thats fantastic work and a brilliant WIP. I would never have had the skill or the patience to have tried such a delicate piece of scrolling . But I love seeing how others go about their art and am really enjoying your presentation . 

Thank you for showing , it's going to be a beautiful piece .


----------



## martinka (9 Oct 2013)

That's excellent! I think I'll look for a pattern of a cog, just to try out, mainly to see if I have the patience and the concentration.

Martin.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Oct 2013)

Very nice work

could you upload a video of it working?


----------



## finneyb (9 Oct 2013)

Malc,

Just viewed the YouTube video - excellent work. 

How long do the cogs last, being wood, any ideas?

Brian


----------



## malc75 (9 Oct 2013)

finneyb":1hhd275b said:


> Malc,
> 
> Just viewed the YouTube video - excellent work.
> 
> ...


No reason they shouldn't last for decades, there are still working examples that were built in the eighteen hundreds.


----------



## ChrisR (9 Oct 2013)

martinka":347iytws said:


> That's excellent! I think I'll look for a pattern of a cog, just to try out, mainly to see if I have the patience and the concentration.
> 
> Martin.



Martin.

If you go to this site, there is a cog generating programme for free down load.

http://www.woodgears.ca 


You can choose what size, how many teeth per cog, etc,etc. You can also do a run simulation to check correct meshing etc.

I have cut a number of the gears with this for use with automatons. (hammer) 


Have fun.

Chris R.


----------



## malc75 (9 Oct 2013)

It lives!! a short video of the grasshopper escapement working. Lots of work to do yet but this gives me the heart I need to go on!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldxOZOHxzYk


----------



## powertools (9 Oct 2013)

Amazing work I wish I had that level of skill and patience.


----------



## Jaypee (16 Oct 2013)

Hi, all. Just seen these posts, great clock malc75! If anyone fancies having a go at one of Clayton Boyers clocks please do. I have done the Horologium, the Tempo and Galileos Bicycle. I have to say I felt daunted by the gears at first, and fearing that everything had to be mega accurate, but if you follow the patterns carefully and with a bit of tinkering they are a pleasure to build and they reward you with something that actually moves rather than just sitting on a shelf or table like so many projects. Clayton is also very approachable via email to help with any problems you have with the build and asks for pics of your finished clocks. He is based in Hawaii but my plans only took 4 days to arrive....(eat your heart out Royal Mail!) The only problem I have found is I'm running out of wall space! Still scanning the walls to find a spot for the Marble Strike clock I am plucking up courage to order, without t'other half knowing!! Have a go....they are worth the effort honestly.


----------

